
The Future of the Past: Modernizing the New York Times Archive - tysone
http://open.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/07/26/the-future-of-the-past-modernizing-the-new-york-times-archive/
======
zarriak
I think this is an obvious thing for NYT to do and it seems like this is one
of the things they can leverage to get more subscriptions, since they
obviously put it behind a paywall. I think it would be really interesting if
they did something with the digitization of it all, like having another
subscription where they offered reprints of different years, presumably only
one at a time due to logistical problems.

It would also be really interesting to be able to see the different
discussions in one publication about a topic and see how it may have evolved
over the years.

These are the things that I think are going to be key to NYT and other
publications moving forward, which seems more like story telling with
archives, which is part of their resources compared to new publications and
outlets.

~~~
yolesaber
Everything up to 1985 (I think?) is available to subscribers:

[http://timesmachine.nytimes.com/browser](http://timesmachine.nytimes.com/browser)

There is even OCR done on the articles so you can do search.

------
ggillas
We've done XML conversion projects for around 5,000 magazine titles. It's not
an easy process to get high fidelity and preserve formatting.

